# CV19 Restrictions And People's response



## Syn (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi 
My wife and I are considering moving from the UK, where we have lived our whole lives (now 44). 

I have been shocked and concerned about the response of many countries to CV19 and the way people's rights have been removed. 

It's hard to get a clear picture of what things are like on the ground. I'd really appreciate it if abyone can help give some insight. How has the govt action been in Crete and Kefalonia and some of the other islands? And more importantly how has the public reacted - mostly fully comply w/out question, or much less so? 
Thanks in advance
Syn


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 24, 2010)

Which "people's rights" are you referring to?


----------



## Syn (Oct 2, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. I am hesitant to answer because if you are not aware of anyone's rights being lost, then I would say you and I have a very different perceptions of the world. 

Unfortunately, over recent years society has moved to a position where free discussion of different ideas is not supported and often results in people becoming very upset and confrontational and usually ends with one party being demonised by the other. I do not like or agree with this, but this is how the world has become. I believe everyone should be able to have their own opinion. 

Please do not see my reply above as confrontational in any way, that is certainly not my intention. I just felt it necessary to explain that i think you and i have different opinions on government response to CV19, before i replied to your question. 

In answer to your question, i was referring to the rights of the public - the right to freedom to care for relatives, freedom over your body, freedom over how you live your life, freedom to discuss a topic, freedom of choice, etc.


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 24, 2010)

Your assessment is correct.


----------



## Purple shark (Jun 10, 2012)

Lol let me know if you've found out. I have the same question. I wonder if you are allowed to watch movies, eat at restaurants, etc.... without a "Passport" to do so!


----------

